# -SG Modifier still used?



## ojustus (Dec 9, 2013)

For ASC's, it is my understanding that the modifier -SG is no longer used.  I am seeing it used at the new ASC I an working at on all claims.  They are out of network with commercial payers but I don't think that has any effect on the modifier's use.

Please advise.

Olivia


----------



## capricew (Dec 12, 2013)

some commercial payers still want it - but the majority of them do not need it if you bill on a UB04


----------

